# Just throwing this out there....



## tradhunter98 (Dec 1, 2015)

My season has been poor to say the least.... Have pulled the trigger twice since it opened. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 1, 2015)

On big ducks yes, wood ducks no. I have seen more wood ducks then I've ever seen. Hope we get some more big ducks down before the 12th


----------



## welderguy (Dec 1, 2015)

There was tons of shooting opening day(resident ducks I believe).But those ducks either got shot or just up and left the country.Nothing but woodies ever since for me,except one gadwall.
I believe it will get better though as the hunters thin out and the weather gets colder.


----------



## andyparm (Dec 1, 2015)

Pretty poor first split for us. Only hunted opening morning and Thanksgiving morning which is unusual for us. Normally we hunt everyday of the first split, but it just wasn't worth the time. We couldn't find birds ANYWHERE. I ended up doing a solo sneak mission on a few birds on Wednesday afternoon as well which neted me a few prized mergansers. I think the biggest flock of birds I saw during the first split was a group of 7 mergansers which was 7 of maybe 15 birds we saw in a 2 hour boat ride through coastal Georgia rivers and creeks. Sounds like there is some woodies around, but we try to give the puddlers and divers a shot before we invade any woody holes we might have...hope something shows up between now and February...


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Dec 1, 2015)

Unreal amount of woodies down here close to the coast. Probably had 150 come in several times this week. Unfortunately we were too busy with the hounds to shoot them in the morning. All were slap full of acorns


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Dec 1, 2015)

We're shooting an area in between the roost (no clue where it is) and their feeding area. Seems as if we shoot them twenty days a year and they never get shy as long as Mr. Mojo is out there.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 1, 2015)

We have killed 9 mallards and only about 12 wood ducks, few redheads and some ringnecks. But we have also doubled our scouting time. 

If people were more courteous toward people already being in a location that number would be higher. It still floors me how some groups will wait till daylight and set up on someone, or cut someone off. 

Just chalk that day up as a loss and find somewhere on open water where you can watch and see and scout for the next day. And be early.


----------



## S.Tanner (Dec 1, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> My season has been poor to say the least.... Have pulled the trigger twice since it opened. Anyone else have the same problem?



Slowest I've had. Very few birds and TONS of people. Believe it or not, a flashlight shining at you in the dark is not a signal that I have located a suitable spot for your hunting party 30 yards away from me. Also, if you set up in said hunting spot 30 yards away, it's not necessary to quack your mallard call at wood ducks try to get in the hole right before shooting light.  I too am hoping for colder weather, thinner crowds, and more birds.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 1, 2015)

I've only hunted once and it was disappointing. In October and early November  I was seeing 30+ birds in the hole I hunted and Saturday there were very few maybe 10 birds.


----------



## maconbacon (Dec 1, 2015)

0 birds picked up (1 woody and 1 Canada knocked down but couldn't find) isn't all that surprising but considering we've seen hundreds its strange. Sunday morning we sat as hundreds of woodies left their roost and flew off to an unknown feeding area


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 1, 2015)

8 wood sucks with buddies help, 2 redheads 2 ringers 1 bluebill 6 ruddies all by myself. 2 days at Seminole 4 or 5 woodie hunts. Not to to bad


----------



## 440Mopar (Dec 1, 2015)

S.Tanner said:


> Slowest I've had. Very few birds and TONS of people. Believe it or not, a flashlight shining at you in the dark is not a signal that I have located a suitable spot for your hunting party 30 yards away from me. Also, if you set up in said hunting spot 30 yards away, it's not necessary to quack your mallard call at wood ducks try to get in the hole right before shooting light.  I too am hoping for colder weather, thinner crowds, and more birds.



You must have been with me. Same experience.


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't think there is ever really much going on in GA until early-mid January.

I can assure you, there aren't even any divers (besides bufflehead)in the Chesapeake. They're still in NY and the Great Lakes.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 1, 2015)

It's slow. Killed a few ringnecks on our opener that's it maybe some more will move in for Saturday.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 1, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> I don't think there is ever really much going on in GA until early-mid January.
> 
> I can assure you, there aren't even any divers (besides bufflehead)in the Chesapeake. They're still in NY and the Great Lakes.


When i sea duck hunted up in Mass a couple years back in January the number of blue bills around was unbelievable. A ton of birds never make it this far south period.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Opening weekend last year we killed almost 40 opening weekend on public ground. This year same spot we killed 6, and probably seen a quarter of the birds.


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 1, 2015)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Opening weekend last year we killed almost 40 opening weekend on public ground. This year same spot we killed 6, and probably seen a quarter of the birds.



Where were you?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 1, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> When i sea duck hunted up in Mass a couple years back in January the number of blue bills around was unbelievable. A ton of birds never make it this far south period.



Definitely.  A bunch of birds never make it to Arkansas, Missouri , or Mississippi either, especially the more hearty birds like mallards.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 1, 2015)

Wood ducks are thick this year. Weather is still to hot for big ducks. When it gets cold the big ducks will show up. Not to mention all the water had the birds scattered over the past few weeks.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2015)

Not skunked, but no problem dragging my strap out of the boat.


----------



## yelladog (Dec 1, 2015)

Too many folks, even on "private" property. As well as too much rainfall busting beaverdams or making some waters nearly impossible to hunt and find the "x." Did see some Gadwall today on a farm pond though.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Dec 2, 2015)

Been banging on the divers pretty good in south ga. Alot better than last year's first week. Skunked opening day but the last 3 we did really well. Also had to move around. Didn't hunt the same spot twice


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 2, 2015)

Had these birds scouted for opening morning. Killed 2 woodies on Thursday and didnt hunt any other morning for lack of birds.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 2, 2015)

You all should start seeing some, OCT season was pretty good, NOV season was alright here.

Scouting pays off, plus it is good to have buddies that do it too, cover 2-3 times as much territory.


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 2, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> I don't think there is ever really much going on in GA until early-mid January.
> 
> I can assure you, there aren't even any divers (besides bufflehead)in the Chesapeake. They're still in NY and the Great Lakes.



Agreed 110%. A buddy of mine in Detroit hunts just on the other side of the border in Canada. They're still slap covered up in birds right now and getting easy limits most hunts. Needless to say they ain't even close to being down here yet. Mostly just local birds right now. 

I still go in Nov. and Dec. but don't really start getting pumped up until Jan. Colder weather, more birds, and about half the googans have given up.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 2, 2015)

There is still hope...







BYE BYE: Rain is moving in from the southwest and will slowly move east...it should end before lunch in the mountains. Snow is moving in from the northwest...that will have some sprinkles and light accumulations around the area for late tonight! -Meteorologist Erik Taylor.

Track the rain & snow: http://www.wvnstv.com/weather
Radar time: 8:50am


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 2, 2015)

Been way to warm. Last hunt three birds were killed and a cottonmouth


----------



## bcspinks89 (Dec 2, 2015)

haven't pulled the trigger yet this season


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 2, 2015)

Only been once last Saturday morning. A bunch of woodies and a few teal in our spot


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 2, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Where were you?



Lake Tobesofkee, I can send you coordinates if you want them. Haha


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 2, 2015)

Snuck out a little while today and found a decent pile for Saturday.. it's looking a little bit better


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 2, 2015)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> Snuck out a little while today and found a decent pile for Saturday.. it's looking a little bit better



hope you are not talking about this sat.


----------



## Mathu54 (Dec 3, 2015)

well, in montgomery county, ive been stuggling to find big ducks.  Ive been all over riverbend near dublin killin  1 woodie.  The ohoopee river has a 10 min flight of woodies and ive been door to door asking for permission with the expected big NO!   unless the technical college here in town will let me bust their mallards, im going to have to put in some drive time.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 3, 2015)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> Snuck out a little while today and found a decent pile for Saturday.. it's looking a little bit better



Season closed 2 weeks this time, gonna be some tickets handed out.


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 3, 2015)

Maybe he hunts in AL or TN... lol


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 3, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> Season closed 2 weeks this time, gonna be some tickets handed out.



I guess i won't have company on all the corn i put out 

But on a real note i haven't pulled the trigger in Ga in over 3 years


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 4, 2015)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> I guess i won't have company on all the corn i put out
> 
> But on a real note i haven't pulled the trigger in Ga in over 3 years



Out of state hunters really mess things up!! Lol 

Good luck just be glad you aren't hunting here!!


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 5, 2015)

Dude I think it sucks everywhere right now.. We found 300-400 divers wenesday went and checked em yesterday gone.... Vanished.. So we go blind and scratch out 2 mallards. I haven't tried to kill puddle ducks in a while there to smart for me. I like the dumb divers


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 5, 2015)

I love divers


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 6, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> I love divers



People can argue that seeing a group of mallards floating over the decoys ls a rush it defiantly is. But I'd take 25-30 bull reds just plopping down in the middle of the decoys at 15 yards a better rush. They may be dumb but fun.


----------

